# Verdrahtung der Klemmleiste



## Blanco (2 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine für Profis sicherlich total banale Frage. 
Wie muss die im Beispiel dargestellte Eingangsklemme X2 verdrahtet werden? Erfolgt die X1- Zuleitung in die Klemmleiste von unten, von oben erfolgen oder ist es aus dem Stromlaufplan nicht ersichtlich?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Blanco


----------



## Mobi (3 November 2015)

Eindeutig von unten. Aber X1 ist ein Stecker an der Zuleitung und nicht die eigentliche Zuleitung. Die müsste eher W1 heißen.


----------



## winnman (3 November 2015)

Normalerweise gibt es einen Klemmenplan. Hier sollte ersichtlich sein was "Intern" und was "extern" ist.
Es werden ja nicht immer die klemmen Waagrecht aufgebaut sondern zB. auch senkrecht an den Seitenwänden, . . . 

Gibt es keinen Klemmenplan, Klemmleistenaufbauplan aus dem das ersichtlich ist gilt bei uns die Regel:

Klemmen die mit den externen Kabeln vom Schaltschrankboden angefahren werden haben die "externe Seite" unten.
Kommen die externen Leitungen von oben, dann macht es Sinn dies umzudrehen und dann ist oben die "externe Seite"

Nur aus dem Stromlaufplan-ausschnitt kann man das hier also so nicht sagen.

Hier würde ich eher mal den Kasten oder was auch immer begutachten und feststellen was die vernünftigere Lösung ist.


----------



## chains (12 November 2015)

Ich kenne es so, dass der Punkt an der Klemme im Stromlaufplan die interne Seite angibt. Sprich wäre dieser unter der Klemme wäre das die interne Seite des Schaltschranks. Grundsätzlich gilt allerdings, hauptsache mit Sinn und Verstand


----------

